

CreativeTribes.co – The #CreativeTribes Community on Slack - SeanMMadden
http://creativetribes.co/

======
SeanMMadden
Are you an early adopter, a creative innovator? A tribe builder? The
#CreativeTribes community is all about helping you to find, connect with, and
grow your tribe — no matter your particular niche, profession or creative
endeavor. No longer must you tribe build alone! Early members can join for
free.

We've just launched today via the following blog post, entitled
"CreativeTribes.co and the #CreativeTribes Community on Slack — Now
Launched!": [http://creativethunder.co/creativetribes-co-
creativetribes-c...](http://creativethunder.co/creativetribes-co-
creativetribes-community-on-slack-now-launched/)

We'd love to get your thoughts as to how we can optimize this global community
for all members.

Thank you,

Sean \-- Sean M. Madden, Co-Founder & CEO, CreativeThunder.co /
CreativeTribes.co, Email: fire@creativethunder.co

